# Dầu tràm con yêu nằm ở chuyên mục nào trong HTV Co.op



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (19/12/18)

Dầu tràm con yêu một thương hiệu nổi tiếng được nhiều mẹ bỉm trên toàn quốc biết đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng và uy tín hàng đầu trong việc cung cấp tinh dầu tràm, tinh bột nghệ và tinh dầu sả. Với mong muốn mang lại cho người tiêu dùng những sản phẩm chất lượng, đem đến sự an toàn và tiện lợi nhất trong việc lựa chọn những sản phẩm cho cả gia đình.

Cùng với đó HTV Co.op được biết đến là kênh mua sắm trực tuyến uy tín, chuyên cung cấp những sản phẩm hàng việt chất lượng đến tay người tiêu dùng. Trong đó Dầu Tràm Con Yêu không thể không góp mặt trong kênh mua sắm này, đối với những mẹ bỉm đã quá quen thuộc với thương hiệu này thì đơn giản hơn trong việc lựa chọn. Tuy nhiên một số mẹ vẫn còn chưa nắm rõ, không biết dầu tràm con yêu nằm ở chuyên mục nào để còn biết vừa cập nhật thêm thông tin, vừa dễ dàng hơn cho sự lựa chọn.






​Với công dụng mà dầu tràm mang lại cho người tiêu dùng là bảo vệ sức khỏe và làm đẹp, nên dầu tràm con yêu sẽ nằm ở chuyên mục Sức Khỏe – Sắc Đẹp. Từ nay các mẹ có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn sản phẩm chất lượng mà không còn lo lắng lỡ may mua phải hàng kém chất lượng.

Để biết thêm về sản phẩm các mẹ có thể đến với kênh mua sắm HTV CO.OP hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Công ty sản xuất và phân phối – Công ty TNHH XNK Gia Quốc
Số 146 NGUYỄN THÁI BÌNH, P. 12, Q. TÂN BÌNH, thành phố Hồ Chí Minh.
Hotline: 0909 77 83 77 - 0915 51 72 51 - 0903 015 315
fanpage: https://www.facebook.com/DauTramConYeu/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/DauTramConYeu2
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/dau_tram_con_yeu/
#DauTramConYeu #DauTramNguyenChat #NoiKhongVoiHangGia #DauTramConYeu_HTVCO.OP


----------

